# Nissan Pathfinder mirrors for HArdbody 97



## tppcamaroz (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello, Does any one know what year of Pathfinder has the square manual mirrors that would fit a 97 Hardbody? I'm looking to replace my bigger stock mirrors with a sportier square style.Thanks:newbie:


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm not sure what mirrors you're referring to but a junkyard should be able to tell you what will interchange.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I have the old black manual mirrors off my 88 sitting on a shelf in the garage. Want them? Let me know. $25 plus shipping if you're interested.


----------



## hollywood96 (May 27, 2006)

All mirrors are interchangeable between the HB's and HB style Pathfinders (87-95) If you are looking for the power mirrors they came on 94 and 95 XE (maybe 93 as well) HB's and I think 93-95 Pathfinders.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

You could get power mirrors on a Pathfinder from 88-95, actually. My 89 had them.


----------

